# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل كتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد بن حنبل

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :

كتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد بن حنبل


بيانات المخطوط 
=======
اسم الكتاب : الزهد 
اسم المؤلف :للحافظ عبد الله بن الامام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني
المقدمة : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أخبرنا الشيخ الجليل العدل ناصر الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن يوسف بن محمد بن عبد الله الدمشقي الشافعي عرف بابن المنهار ...
الخاتمة :أهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة وإن أهل المنكر في الدنيا هم أهل المنكر في الآخرة
رقم النسخة : ....
عدد الأوراق: 208  ورقة/ورقات
الحالة : الكتاب تام
مصدر المخطوط :المكتبة الزاهدية /باكستان  لصاحبها الشيخ بديع الدين الراشدي السندي رحمه الله
الناشر: ملتقى أهل الحديث جزى الله القائمين عليه خير الجزاء

تحميل المخطوط : 

الرابط الأول    /    الرابط الثاني 

ــــــــــــــ
اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا

موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------


## حسام68

جزاك الله خيراً وشكرا لك ... 
بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ابو هدى المصرى

جزاك الله خيراً وشكرا لك ... 
بارك الله فيك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بو خالد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أسد الدين محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل من الممكن أن ترفعوا لنا الرابطين على الأرشيف وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## سعيد الموصلي

جزاك الله خيرا أتمنى رفع الروابط مرة أخرى

----------


## مجد الدين السلفى

جزاك الله خيرًا
لكن نرجو إصلاح الروابط

----------


## أسد الدين سالم

جزاك الله خيرا ، هذا الكتاب دستور في الأخلاق و الآداب.

----------

